# Disregard



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## Jscoyne2

ANS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be performing a interesting comparison between the following 6.5" component sets:
> 
> Massive Audio ZK6
> Rainbow SL-C6.2
> Helix E62C.2
> Hertz HSK165
> Morel Tempo Ultra 602
> JBL P660C
> 
> My test bench consists of the following:
> 
> Source: Kenwood KDC-X997
> Amplifier: EFX 250C2 (100X2 @ 4 ohms, and 125X2 @ 2 ohms)
> 
> I am not the best writer so be easy on me!  I have always been wanting to do a comparison between some of the lower priced tier components and some of the mid level priced components. It will be intriguing to see how they stack up to each other. I will be performing on axis and off axis evaluations of all the speakers and provide a detailed description of the sound signature of each set. I will also be using an rta to measure each set and will post the results. Just for fun I am going to do a blind a and b comparison. I will have one set on one channel of the amplifier and vice versa (our ears do not lie). By doing this I am trying to ultimately decide which set stands out the best. Some of the product is still being shipped to me from all parts of the world. I predict it will be 1-2 weeks before I have all the product and everything setup. Feel free to ask any questions as I will do my best to answer them to the best of my ability. If anybody is local to me I am more than happy to audition all the sets (from what I recall I do not think this mixture has ever been done before).
> 
> David


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...esults-pdf-attached-1st-post.html#post1731357

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...range-comparison-shootout-results-thread.html

and if your using an enclosure. Be sure to read this. 

Diffraction Doesn't Have to be a Problem

The first two links are a very good source of how to properly test speakers. For instance. Putting all of them in the same size box is pointless as each speaker has an optimal enclosure volume due to TS specs.


----------



## frontman

Sub'd - interested in this comparison


----------



## tqspr

Sub'd. Very interested as well. I will be in the market for a 6.5 component set soon and, unfortunately, I don't have local dealers for some of this brands. Very interested to see the comparison!


----------



## Jscoyne2

tqspr said:


> Sub'd. Very interested as well. I will be in the market for a 6.5 component set soon and, unfortunately, I don't have local dealers for some of this brands. Very interested to see the comparison!


Check out the links I posted for high end stuff

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS

I might be adding a set of Realm LS6c components to the mix. Its going to be 1-2 weeks before I have all the products delivered. Awaiting the helix and rainbow from Germany and the Morel from Israel.


----------



## Jscoyne2

What kinda prices are you getting?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS

Jscoyne2 said:


> What kinda prices are you getting?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Can't post, would have to pm.


----------



## ANS

How much air space do you think the average door panel have?


----------



## Justin Zazzi

ANS said:


> How much air space do you think the average door panel have?


Large enough that it won't influence the behavior of the woofers in a significant way. The best way to do this would be on a very large baffle with no enclosure on the rear. The larger the baffle the better (six foot+ diameter circle would be a goal to aim for). If you can build a big one like that, then you can make quasi-anechoic measurements to get the on and off axis frequency response measurements. Then you need to splice those together with measurement from less than an inch from the woofer's dust cap to get a good measurement of the bass.

This entire process of making quality measurements is not very straight forward or easy to do. But if you're trying to make the best use of the equipment you have and the chance to review the gear you will will have access to, then it's worth trying to do your best, right? You can learn all of these things from Testing Loudspeakers by Joseph D’Appolito. It's very affordable and written in plain English for the average enthusiast to learn from.


----------



## ANS

Jazzi said:


> Large enough that it won't influence the behavior of the woofers in a significant way. The best way to do this would be on a very large baffle with no enclosure on the rear. The larger the baffle the better (six foot+ diameter circle would be a goal to aim for). If you can build a big one like that, then you can make quasi-anechoic measurements to get the on and off axis frequency response measurements. Then you need to splice those together with measurement from less than an inch from the woofer's dust cap to get a good measurement of the bass.
> 
> This entire process of making quality measurements is not very straight forward or easy to do. But if you're trying to make the best use of the equipment you have and the chance to review the gear you will will have access to, then it's worth trying to do your best, right? You can learn all of these things from Testing Loudspeakers by Joseph D’Appolito. It's very affordable and written in plain English for the average enthusiast to learn from.


I just purchased that book and Loudspeaker Design Cookbook to further expand my testing methods. Reason I wondered about the air space is because some vehicles have extremely well sealed door panels other than the window gasket at the top. Would that still act like an Infinite Baffle instead of a sealed enclosure? I am guessing, 1.5 cubic feet air space on average in a fairly well sealed door?


----------



## ANS

Just picked up an Alpine spx-17ref componenet to add to the review, person at garage sale had them still with a car toys price tag on them for $450 lol. The set is missing some tweeter mounts I was able to get them for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## dcfis

What are you going to do with the left overs? Im interested in the morel and alpine


----------



## ANS

dcfis said:


> What are you going to do with the left overs? Im interested in the morel and alpine


Probably keep some and sell others.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

ANS said:


> I just purchased that book and Loudspeaker Design Cookbook to further expand my testing methods. Reason I wondered about the air space is because some vehicles have extremely well sealed door panels other than the window gasket at the top. Would that still act like an Infinite Baffle instead of a sealed enclosure? I am guessing, 1.5 cubic feet air space on average in a fairly well sealed door?


Those two books are faaaantastic. Good job.

What you describe would behave like a "large" leaky box. The woofer will act more similarly to an infinite baffle install more than a sealed box, and some of the rear wave will mix with the front wave causing some amount of cancellation. The exact frequencies and attenuation can vary, but it's usually the lower octaves and the amount is proportional to the amount of air leakage.


----------



## ANS

Jazzi said:


> Those two books are faaaantastic. Good job.
> 
> What you describe would behave like a "large" leaky box. The woofer will act more similarly to an infinite baffle install more than a sealed box, and some of the rear wave will mix with the front wave causing some amount of cancellation. The exact frequencies and attenuation can vary, but it's usually the lower octaves and the amount is proportional to the amount of air leakage.


So not really a true sealed enclosure nor a true infinite baffle. In between the two?


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Pretty much. If the airspace is large enough it will not have a significant effect on the behavior of the woofer. If also the rear wave is completely separated from the front wave, then you have an infinite baffle. If the airspace is small enough to effect the behavior of the woofer, then you have a "large" sealed box. Smaller still and you get a traditional sealed box where the airspace augments the soft parts of the woofer and the behavior is (hopefully) what you want. If the rear wave can interact with the front wave, then you have a leaky enclosure and some cancellation will occur. If the rear wave augments the front wave in a way that benefits you, then you might have a tuned leaky box and if you do it just right by using the appropriate math, you get a ported enclosure, or maybe some variation of a horn or transmission line or one of many other kinds of enclosures.

And some combination of anything between is possible, which is what a somewhat large leaky car door with non-rigid walls is. It is not ideal or optimized for anything in particular, but it can work well enough that most people still enjoy it.


----------



## ANS

Adding PHD FB 6.1 KIT PRO to the comparison.


----------



## Arete

Interested to see how the HSK set does in this test. I loved mine.


----------



## ANS

Change of plans, will be powering the component sets with a gladen rs150c2, much better quality reference point


----------



## ANS

Well I started listening to the sets I have received so far. Not going to go into detail yet bit I will say that the Realms are very impressive.


----------



## ANS

I am still waiting on the helix, rainbow, and PHD to be delivered. I have tested all the sets I have so far and would have to rate the hertz as the number one overall (sq, durability, imaging, etc). I would have rated the JBL on the same level but they did not hold up (the surround came apart from the basket). The Realm are amazing in their own category, they have great tonal accuracy however do not image well off axis due to a high crossover point and inverted dome (they would make a nice home set). I am going to have a much detailed report when I am finished with them all but figured to give some quick thoughts.


----------



## dcfis

Hmm, terrible on the jbl. Looking sound they might have had a batch problem

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ke.html#/forumsite/21271/topics/131431?page=1


----------



## ANS

Just listened to the morel's, Wow, very clear. The tweeter is so far the best out of the bunch so far. The mid doesn't like too much power though, wouldn't cross anything lower than 80hz. Again alot more details to come. Still waiting on deliveries. I did get the PHD speakers in however the package was crushed so I am trying to resolve that as well.


----------



## sareea

ANS said:


> Just listened to the morel's, Wow, very clear. The tweeter is so far the best out of the bunch so far. The mid doesn't like too much power though, wouldn't cross anything lower than 80hz. Again alot more details to come. Still waiting on deliveries. I did get the PHD speakers in however the package was crushed so I am trying to resolve that as well.


How would you rate Morel vs Hertz in general ?
I am confused which to buy. the normal tempo (157$) or the esk 165 (205$).


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## sareea

Thank you man !
It would be cool to add some more 
like focal ... 
I have been searching web for like a week and this is the first review I find to answer me.


----------



## OldNewb

What's the retail price on the Hertz HSK?


----------



## Alrojoca

OldNewb said:


> What's the retail price on the Hertz HSK?


In the $480 - $580 range is my guess


----------



## ANS

I am adding Image Dynamics CXS64 v.2 and Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1 to the test group, Image Dynamics should be delivered tomorrow. Trying to get my hands on a set of Focal 165AS.


----------



## sareea

ANS said:


> I am adding Image Dynamics CXS64 v.2 and Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1 to the test group, Image Dynamics should be delivered tomorrow. Trying to get my hands on a set of Focal 165AS.


Awesome 
Thank you !


----------



## ANS

Its official, was able to get a hold of a set of Focal 165AS and JBL GTO608C. No more! lol


----------



## sareea

Thank you David !
I wish you explained what type of music you like. etc...

I have read many reviews that Hertz have too bright/harsh tweeters. And that the Morels/Audison for example are warmer to listen to.

How do you find these claims ?


----------



## ANS

sareea said:


> Thank you David !
> I wish you explained what type of music you like. etc...
> 
> I have read many reviews that Hertz have too bright/harsh tweeters. And that the Morels/Audison for example are warmer to listen to.
> 
> How do you find these claims ?


The hertz are not too bright (they do have top end sparkle though), however are not the cleanest sounding tweeter, I can't put my finger on it. Not sure if it is due to a little distortion coming through or an too much upper midrange output that sounds a tad too saturated. It is a very good tweeter so don't let these negatives out shine that this is still a very good tweeter.

The morel are "warm" because of the lack up upper mid range output, sort of sounds thin, but then it has that top end sparkle, very interesting sounding tweeter. 

I wish the PHD tweeter had more top end sparkle, if so it would have been my favorite. I did not try to eq it because I want to listen to all sets as how they come.


----------



## sareea

Thank you ! 
I will definitely try to find a place to listen


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I used that phd tweeter and loved the sound. When I got into car audio I loved the sound of the a/d/s tweets if that helps anybody. My gb10 is my new favorite


----------



## ANS

The image dynamics were delivered and sadly damaged. The baskets on both midbass driver are cracked. They seem very fragile and due to how fragile they are I am not going to test them.


----------



## Alrojoca

One thing to keep in mind is that some sets may sound better and crisper, others may not, and the better sounding ones may give you headaches or ear pain after hours of listening. And some people may be more sensitive than others. Tweeter positioning may also reduce the fatigue some may suffer from it in a car.


----------



## ANS

Alrojoca said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that some sets may sound better and crisper, others may not, and the better sounding ones may give you headaches or ear pain after hours of listening. And some people may be more sensitive than others. Tweeter positioning may also reduce the fatigue some may suffer from it in a car.


Absolutely agree, however there are certain details that should be heard in the upper frequencies that some sets wont reproduce due to how laid back the tweeter is.


----------



## Arete

ANS said:


> I am still waiting on the helix, rainbow, and PHD to be delivered. I have tested all the sets I have so far and would have to rate the hertz as the number one overall (sq, durability, imaging, etc). I would have rated the JBL on the same level but they did not hold up (the surround came apart from the basket). The Realm are amazing in their own category, they have great tonal accuracy however do not image well off axis due to a high crossover point and inverted dome (they would make a nice home set). I am going to have a much detailed report when I am finished with them all but figured to give some quick thoughts.


I had a feeling the Hertz would do well.


----------



## ANS

I am considering adding some CDT CL-61 to the test, so tempting


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## rockytophigh

What happened to the Helix set? Did I just miss it??


----------



## ANS

rockytophigh said:


> What happened to the Helix set? Did I just miss it??


You have not, still waiting for the Helix, Rainbow, Infinity, CDT, and JBL to be delivered.


----------



## jijivs

Sub'ed. Most interesting thread for me in recent times. May be due to the fact that I'm having the itch of upgrading my front speakers from Morel Maximo, powering with a moderate 60W amp.
Btw are you slightly inclined towards brighter sounding tweeters? May be an.odd guess 

Drive safe,
JVS


----------



## ANS

jijivs said:


> Sub'ed. Most interesting thread for me in recent times. May be due to the fact that I'm having the itch of upgrading my front speakers from Morel Maximo, powering with a moderate 60W amp.
> Btw are you slightly inclined towards brighter sounding tweeters? May be an.odd guess
> 
> Drive safe,
> JVS


I do like a little bit brighter than the norm however I am reviewing the speakers based on every aspect. Key factor price not being in the way, when you factor in price ratings can be very biased.


----------



## ANS

Deleted


----------



## ANS

Adding
DLS RC6.2


----------



## dcfis

DLS is very interesting add. Waiting for that


----------



## ANS

Adding CDT HD-M62 instead of cl 61


----------



## Jscoyne2

jijivs said:


> Sub'ed. Most interesting thread for me in recent times. May be due to the fact that I'm having the itch of upgrading my front speakers from Morel Maximo, powering with a moderate 60W amp.
> Btw are you slightly inclined towards brighter sounding tweeters? May be an.odd guess
> 
> Drive safe,
> JVS


MOAR POWERRR

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsw1204

Just curious, how are you listening to all these speakers? I am assuming you are not installing them in your car. Are they all up on a sound board? I was just wondering how the listening tests were being conducted.


----------



## Jscoyne2

dsw1204 said:


> Just curious, how are you listening to all these speakers? I am assuming you are not installing them in your car. Are they all up on a sound board? I was just wondering how the listening tests were being conducted.


Read the second post (mine). There is abunch of tests done in very high end drivers by someone else awhile back. 

I think this test is kind of a moot point as each driver isnt in its "optimal" enclosure. Throwing one driver in a small enclosure that excels in small enclosures and then throwing another driver in there and saying the second sounds worst is kind of...against the point.

The only fair way imo to test it is in a door panel with possibly even eq'd response. Put them all at the same curve and you'll notice whats different and whats just un-eq'd inherent driver FR.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow Cruiser

Being new to this kind of SQ audio and reading up on all these different combos. What are the chances when you have everything tested, is to pick your favorites mid and tweets from the lot and put them together and see how they sound? 

For myself my so called SQ stuff consists of Diamond Hex 6.0s components, ive had them for 10+ yrs. To me I like the mids but I find that the tweets are harsh, but then they are ran off of the crossover.


----------



## ANS

dsw1204 said:


> Just curious, how are you listening to all these speakers? I am assuming you are not installing them in your car. Are they all up on a sound board? I was just wondering how the listening tests were being conducted.


I built an enclosure to resemble a car door environment and setup a listening environment in my house which re-simulates as close as possible with my ability the interior of a vehicle. A majority of consumers will be mounting their midbass driver in the door location which is why to me this seems the most common place to try to re simulate. Yes certain drivers are better in x and some in y but I am testing based on everyday common speaker placement.


----------



## ANS

Jscoyne2 said:


> Read the second post (mine). There is abunch of tests done in very high end drivers by someone else awhile back.
> 
> I think this test is kind of a moot point as each driver isnt in its "optimal" enclosure. Throwing one driver in a small enclosure that excels in small enclosures and then throwing another driver in there and saying the second sounds worst is kind of...against the point.
> 
> The only fair way imo to test it is in a door panel with possibly even eq'd response. Put them all at the same curve and you'll notice whats different and whats just un-eq'd inherent driver FR.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I wish you wouldn't assume before asking.

I built an enclosure to resemble a car door environment and setup a listening environment in my house which re-simulates as close as possible with my ability the interior of a vehicle. A majority of consumers will be mounting their midbass driver in the door location which is why to me this seems the most common place to try to re simulate. Yes certain drivers are better in x and some in y but I am testing based on everyday common speaker placement.

The enclosure I built has 1.5 cubic feet of air, shaped like a door panel. Yes all speakers sound different when put in their optimal cabinet however a majority of consumers are not going to go out of the way to fabricate that optimal cabinet in their vehicle (kickpanels, pods etc). To me, my logic, this is one of the most unbiased way of testing a speaker for a car environment due to being placed in a realistic sized cabinet, shaped as a generic vehicle door.


----------



## ANS

I am starting a new thread which will be the reviews of the speakers selected as this thread can be confusing for a new reader to go by.


----------



## SkizeR

curious of the time differences between listening to each set.. seems like days between batches?


----------



## ANS

SkizeR said:


> curious of the time differences between listening to each set.. seems like days between batches?


You are correct, I have written down in detail as best as I can the description of each set I listen to, at this time I do not have the luxury of time to be able to sit down and do all of them at once, doing this after work etc.


----------



## SkizeR

ANS said:


> You are correct, I have written down in detail as best as I can the description of each set I listen to, at this time I do not have the luxury of time to be able to sit down and do all of them at once, doing this after work etc.


when you get all of the speakers, you should designate a whole day to re-testing them all in the same day


----------



## ANS

SkizeR said:


> when you get all of the speakers, you should designate a whole day to re-testing them all in the same day


definitely going to try to do, my wife is going to kill me though lol


----------



## dcfis

I agree with what you are suggesting but after years of home audio I find the op listening to all in semi same conditions and your ears will tell you what you like very valid. Now that won't be the same for everyone but it will be pretty consistent to the op. Unless a set is pure garbage that everyone agrees has major faults people will gravitate to those sets with less faults then settle on the ones that fit their preference. The only thing I suggest when the last few are whittled down spend extra extra time on the third or fourth place sets that might not have the whiz bang, twizzle, our other wow factor that impresses at first but requires lots of time to experience the true character. These are actually the most livable and provide the best long term enjoyment for most. or as I call it the sonus faber and vandersteen effect


----------



## ANS

dcfis said:


> I agree with what you are suggesting but after years of home audio I find the op listening to all in semi same conditions and your ears will tell you what you like very valid. Now that won't be the same for everyone but it will be pretty consistent to the op. Unless a set is pure garbage that everyone agrees has major faults people will gravitate to those sets with less faults then settle on the ones that fit their preference. The only thing I suggest when the last few are whittled down spend extra extra time on the third or fourth place sets that might not have the whiz bang, twizzle, our other wow factor that impresses at first but requires lots of time to experience the true character. These are actually the most livable and provide the best long term enjoyment for most. or as I call it the sonus faber and vandersteen effect


very well said, thank you!


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## ANS

Not sure if the DLS is going to happen, placed the order through the DLS USA however never received any shipping info. I called them and they are saying they are out of stock of the item and tried upgrading me but really downgrading lol. I refused and they are refunding me, be warned, the DLS USA website is not accurate and the company servicing DLS in the US won't contact you, you will have to reach out to them.


----------



## OldNewb

Man that's hard to here.


----------



## slain93gsr

thanks for doing this comparison..


----------



## ANS

DLS Update: They found one set and let me know they are going to send them to me.


----------



## ANS

slain93gsr said:


> thanks for doing this comparison..


I have always wanted to be able to do this, be able to have so many various brands at so many various price points and just base this off the sound quality. Granted everyone hears differently but I am trying to be as unbiased as possible.


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## Mless5

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ANS

Been listening to the Rainbow SL-6.2C for the last two days, will post mini review tomorrow.


----------



## Shifting gears

What's your opinion on the rainbow,s..Looking to purchase a set of components and im happy to come across your tread.


----------



## ANS

Shifting gears said:


> What's your opinion on the rainbow,s..Looking to purchase a set of components and im happy to come across your tread.


I am very impressed with the Rainbow's. Their build quality is top notch, tweeters sound great, and the midbass had a lot of output. My only con would be on the mid/lower lines lack clarity on the midbass driver, noticable around 3,000-4,000 hertz.


Sorry guys I have not posted in a while. Been in and out of the hospital.


----------



## Sephiroth619

Any updates? Excellent thread btw.


----------



## ANS

Sephiroth619 said:


> Any updates? Excellent thread btw.


Will have more updates coming in the following weeks, getting back on my feet.


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## DC/Hertz

You can't say Hertz is good on here. That's the devil. 
You should try the XL. The tweeter can play lower so it takes some of the top end harshness out.


----------



## SkizeR

I don't know if it's been asked before, but are you tuning each setup to the same response?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca

:thumbsup:
Op, did you just ask manufacturers to send you samples for testing at no cost or you are funding this testing yourself getting a wholesale or lower price to be able to do it?


----------



## ANS

Alrojoca said:


> :thumbsup:
> Op, did you just ask manufacturers to send you samples for testing at no cost or you are funding this testing yourself getting a wholesale or lower price to be able to do it?


None of the items were provided by manufacturers, I either purchased the items (some on ebay, some at brick and mortar stores where I know the owners, some through distributors, and some lent to me by friends).


----------



## ANS

SkizeR said:


> I don't know if it's been asked before, but are you tuning each setup to the same response?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I test each speaker set in the same conditions, same variables, same air space (simulating a car door). The only thing that changes is the amount of power be provided (same amplifier though). Since each speaker set has a different amount of power handling that is the only factor that changes. Listening environment and listening position stay the same other than doing a on and off axis test of all.


----------



## dsw1204

Man, I was really disappointed in reading your review of the Morel Tempo Ultra 602s. Your experience and mine are totally different. I'm very pleased with the bass response. I think it is fairly deep and pretty tight. And, the tweeters are outstanding. I can play these speakers loud for a long time and NOT get ear fatigue. I love that about these speakers. 

But, until I read your reviews, I was absolutely sure I would be getting another set when I get another car. Now, I am not so sure. I did appreciate your insights and your efforts with starting (and following through on) this thread. 

Now, I did not have the opportunity to compare my Tempo Ultras with the other brands as you had. I did compare them to an appropriately prices set of Focals (I don't remember the model # of them) at a local shop and did like the Morels better. I guess I would have to look at those HSKs in the future, but I hear they have been discontinued by Hertz.

All in all, I am still absolutely pleased with my Tempo Ultra 602s. By far, these are the best front stage speakers I have ever owned.


----------



## ANS

dsw1204 said:


> Man, I was really disappointed in reading your review of the Morel Tempo Ultra 602s. Your experience and mine are totally different. I'm very pleased with the bass response. I think it is fairly deep and pretty tight. And, the tweeters are outstanding. I can play these speakers loud for a long time and NOT get ear fatigue. I love that about these speakers.
> 
> But, until I read your reviews, I was absolutely sure I would be getting another set when I get another car. Now, I am not so sure. I did appreciate your insights and your efforts with starting (and following through on) this thread.
> 
> Now, I did not have the opportunity to compare my Tempo Ultras with the other brands as you had. I did compare them to an appropriately prices set of Focals (I don't remember the model # of them) at a local shop and did like the Morels better. I guess I would have to look at those HSKs in the future, but I hear they have been discontinued by Hertz.
> 
> All in all, I am still absolutely pleased with my Tempo Ultra 602s. By far, these are the best front stage speakers I have ever owned.


In the beginning I was really excited to listen to the Morel's. I thought I was going to be happier with the results. Maybe the set was defective or a fake (haven't seen any fakes of these yet though)? These tests are purely subjective as well as everyone has different tastes etc


----------



## dsw1204

ANS said:


> In the beginning I was really excited to listen to the Morel's. I thought I was going to be happier with the results. Maybe the set was defective or a fake (haven't seen any fakes of these yet though)? These tests are purely subjective as well as everyone has different tastes etc


Yeah, I know the tests results were completely subjective. I, generally, I like subjective test results when it comes to this kind of stuff. I was just hoping you agreed with me. But, like you said, "everyone has different tastes".

So, I have a question for you: As I said in my previous post, one of the best features of my Tempo Ultras was that I can play them loud and not get ear fatigue. Nor, do I get ringing in my ears after extended sessions of loud playing. With your experience with the DLS RC6.2 speakers, can you say the same after extended loud sessions of playing?

I may have to consider those RC6.2 speakers for my next set. Maybe. It is going to be hard to switch from the Tempo Ultra 602's.


----------



## ANS

dsw1204 said:


> Yeah, I know the tests results were completely subjective. I, generally, I like subjective test results when it comes to this kind of stuff. I was just hoping you agreed with me. But, like you said, "everyone has different tastes".
> 
> So, I have a question for you: As I said in my previous post, one of the best features of my Tempo Ultras was that I can play them loud and not get ear fatigue. Nor, do I get ringing in my ears after extended sessions of loud playing. With your experience with the DLS RC6.2 speakers, can you say the same after extended loud sessions of playing?
> 
> I may have to consider those RC6.2 speakers for my next set. Maybe. It is going to be hard to switch from the Tempo Ultra 602's.


I would run the tweeters off axis as they are designed for or use the -2.5db attenuation on the crossover if using on axis. When used as such they do not give me any ear fatigue.


----------



## pickup1

How did the helix do?


----------



## ANS

Random side note: I have been listening to a set of cdt components, haven't finished my tests yet. The cdt hd-m6 midbass driver is probably one of the most natural sounding I have heard yet. The tweeter is nothing special. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Alrojoca

Great! I think I mentioned before the Morel model tested would not be a fair comparison to a Hertz HSK, perhaps you can find a low price on a Hertz set and not the Morel making them close in price range but a Morel SW or MW woofer would be a more suitable comparison, for midbass at louder levels, then again Morel still has a laid back sound when it comes to tweeters, and tuned well will satisfy the same Hertz fans quite bit would be my thoughts based on ownership of both sets


----------



## ANS

Alrojoca said:


> Great! I think I mentioned before the Morel model tested would not be a fair comparison to a Hertz HSK, perhaps you can find a low price on a Hertz set and not the Morel making them close in price range but a Morel SW or MW woofer would be a more suitable comparison, for midbass at louder levels, then again Morel still has a laid back sound when it comes to tweeters, and tuned well will satisfy the same Hertz fans quite bit would be my thoughts based on ownership of both sets


I agree, the comparison of the speakers is not based on price but rather what I can get my hands on to test. I was hoping there would be a set priced inexpensive that could take one of the top end sets well but still searching.


----------



## theothermike

no insight on rainbows?


----------



## Nels17

Thanks for your insightful info and time! Regarding the CDT"s, any further observations regarding performance and how you rate them among st the others? 

What is your current setup? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## ANS

Review of Oncore ON6 to come this upcoming week


----------



## JCsAudio

Hey, thanks for this subjective review, which means a lot coming from a DIYmobileAudio member. I never thought of CDT Audio as making good stuff so will have to take a closer loook at those. What would make this comparison really interesting for me is to see how an AudioFrog GS series set and Pioneer Z series set would compare in this bunch.


----------



## ANS

V8toilet said:


> Hey, thanks for this subjective review, which means a lot coming from a DIYmobileAudio member. I never thought of CDT Audio as making good stuff so will have to take a closer loook at those. What would make this comparison really interesting for me is to see how an AudioFrog GS series set and Pioneer Z series set would compare in this bunch.


I enjoy working within the industry, have a passion for music in general. CDT Audio manufacturers a lot of high quality items however they do have several items to stay away from, I think that applies to most brands. After my initial listening of their products I was impressed with the build quality, price points, and sound reproduction. In fact, because of the impression I picked up their products as a dealer. I then worked with Ken, the owner of CDT, to create three different component sets. These sets were based around my impressions after I listened to every speaker they manufacturer. I created a low, middle, and high end offering for my customers.

I also picked up DLS Audio as a dealer after testing several of their products. Not only do their speakers offer a great value, their amplifiers are solid performing. 

So far the only brands which really have given me a wow factor in raw performance are Audison, Hertz, CDT Audio, DLS Audio, and PHD Audio. Granted, I have not had the opportunity to hear any of the higher end Focal products currently on the market. I hopefully will soon.


----------



## ANS

Disregard


----------



## ANS

Disregard​


----------



## ANS

In regards to the CDT Audio Chrome (CRM-66) set, I wrote a typo, it is the drt-25s not the drt-26s(the drt-26s tweeter is more bright if anyone is wondering).


----------



## ANS

Stevens Audio SA6CS to be reviewed next week (thank you user: ToNasty for supplying the speakers)


----------



## ebrahim

Did you sell the Rainbows


----------



## WhiteL02

Love the comparisons. Keep up the great work!


----------



## NP Doom

This was JUST the kind of thing I have been looking for, amazingly well done!


----------



## Dark Cloud

I was just beginning to enjoy this thread and then it died! Where did the OP go?


----------



## JCsAudio

I believe ANS is having some health issues.


----------



## Rbarlow

JCsAudio said:


> I believe ANS is having some health issues.


Hopefully he is ok i am very interested in reading his findings especially on the Stevens i was looking to purchase a set of them until reading about the cdt now i have to look into them i was also wondering about ct sounds they seem to be very good quality at half the price any info on them would be great


----------



## JCsAudio

Unfortunately I do not have any experience with CDT audio.


----------



## jtrosky

I've been eyeing up some of those CDT Audio 6x9 midbass speakers. They _look_ pretty nice, but as we all know, how nice a speaker looks really has absolutely nothing to do with how good it sounds.  They have a nice selection - regular 6x9's, slim 6x9s, 2 ohms, 4 ohms, etc, etc, etc - lots of selection and reasonable prices. It seems like they've been around for a long time, so you'd think that they are at least decent speakers. 

Anyone have any experience with CDT? Would love to hear more....


----------

